#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  A wander round Georgetown, Penang

## dirtydog

Since the big Supermarket closed at the Komtar it is only now worth an hour of your time to spend there, Pick up your dodgy dvds and pc games, then get a fast food snack, you can get the lift to the top of the building for about 4 ringit, but is it really worth it?





On the pedestrian bridge near Komtar you can see the oldest Indian restaurant in Penang, it proudly displays a fading sign, trouble is the building is empty and looks like it is about to fall down.



*Penang Visa Run Page
**Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

----------


## dirtydog

Here we have a picture of the view up Penang Road, pretty damn exciting.





Here we have what I believe to be a legacy of British rule, the old roasted chestnut stall, this guy has been there for at least the last 15 years that I know of.

----------


## dirtydog

Next up we are off to the Town Hall, this place is in really nice condition, obviously most of the taxes collected in Penang are spent on the upkeep of this building.

----------


## dirtydog

Here is the beach in front of Fort Cornwallis, not many sunbathers and it does seem a bit small and rocky.




And of course here is a nice war memorial.

----------


## dirtydog

This place is massive and is just being renovated, now a job like that I would like  :Smile: 





And this church has been renovated, quite obvious where the money is in Penang.

----------


## dirtydog

A fun way to get around Penang is the old rickshaws, they charge the same as taxies for short journeys, they will also spend their time asking if you want lady etc etc etc .





As you can see the food, ie burgers and that are really cheap compared to Thailand.

----------


## buadhai

Thanks for all the Penang pics. Long time since I was there.

----------


## dirtydog

The Soho Freehouse on Penang road is probably the most popular pub in Georgetown.






But there still are a lot of crappy old buildings in Penang so probably a good place to start a building company.

----------


## dirtydog

It aint changed much Buadhai  :Smile: 

The Peking Hotel on Penang road was the first ever place I ever stayed in Penang, it cost about 600baht per night in them days and was awful, I was shocked at how much more expensive the hotels were there compared to Pattaya, same sort of place in Pattaya in them days would have been about 200baht per night.





The Cititel wasn't there in them days  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

I am sure some of you will remember the Eng Thye Cafe, yet another tiny little low end dump.





Anybody stayed at this dump? the sky hotel.

----------


## dirtydog

More renovation work available in Penang, there are quite a few buildings that have been started and then left to rot, I wonder if the builders just get paid and then do a runner?

----------


## dirtydog

A nice place to have a little pray if that is your thing, this is in Chulia Street.

----------


## dirtydog

Fancy a bit of food and footie, this place is in Chulia Street.

----------


## dirtydog

Ok, hands up who has stayed here, this place is on par with the old New China Hotel, yep it is yet another dump altough maybe in a better position for backpackers as it is on Chulia Street.





Look at it, aint it grotty?

----------


## dirtydog

Obviously there are quite a few street stalls but not on par in numbers compared to Thailand.






Another place to pray if you feel so inclined.

----------


## dirtydog

The Blue Diamond Hotel on Chulia Street is a must be stop off place to eat, just can't beat a decent bit of mexican grub, just ignore the rats wandering around the restaurant.





One of the side streets off of Penang road, looks a bit Chinese to me.

----------


## dirtydog

The Malaysia Hotel, this is in between the Oriental and the Continental hotels on Penang road, this place was doing a 66 ringit plus plus plus deal, if you reckon on 90 ringit per night when they have the specials on then you wont go far wrong, this place is also nicer than both the oriental and the continental.





This place is aimed at the locals and did look quite nice.

----------


## dirtydog

The Green House on Chulia Street is done out a bit nicer than some of the other places down this way.

----------


## friscofrankie

Think I might have 'but four yeears ago.  20 ringit.  Squat toliet downthe hall, but a shower in my room???  Didn't take a dump for two days.  but n teh outside I was clean.
never been back to Penang since. 

edit I was referring to the "sky Hotel" (Whatever) on the previous page. Shoulda a paid attention. 
After all your, and Marmite's, photos and narative, i'm actually lookng forward to going back.

----------


## dirtydog

The White House Hotel, I have to admit to staying in this place before, being a crappy old building on Penang Road the noise levels are horrific, luckily the aircons are so bloody noisey they drown out the noise of the traffic, I believe fan rooms with shared bathrooms, ( that dont actually have baths or hot water ) are 28 ringit, aircon with own bathroom about 45 ringit.

To see out of the windows you need to open them as they are that pebble dashed type of glass, not that there is a lot to look at from there anyway.





This could be in Thailand.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog

Anyway, last and least is the Tai Wah Cafe on Chulia Street.

----------


## slimboyfat

did you ever go to the hong kong bar on chulia street?

----------


## dirtydog

Yep, many times, the dump has also been rebuilt after it got burnt down last year.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Yep, many times, the dump has also been rebuilt after it got burnt down last year.


i cant help thinking that the brother and sister team could make a much better effort at bringing in the punters. it used to be a lot more happening. i was in penang for work for a few days in April and the place was very disappointing.

----------


## dirtydog

A few more pictures of Georgetown but not worth starting a new thread over, this is taken from Little India, it is the Captains Mosque I think and the Komtar Building.



Cleaning the streets and drains of Penang.



The good thing about Penang is that they have a sewage system, so unlike Thailand the drains aren't full of poo.



See, no poo in there.

----------


## sabang

Seems like one thing hasn't changed- Penang has a lot of rats. I liked it though. Penang Hill is worth a day trip.

----------


## Tchiowa

Great Report.....

I can't remember where the hell I stayed in Penang .

----------


## plorf

Is Penang worth visiting ? Or Georgetown ? Never really found an excuse/reason to visit it really, but I could on the way to KL or so..

----------


## dirtydog

Maybe have a look through the different threads on Penang and also google Penang and decide for yourself whether it is worth visiting, I personally like it there, lots of people don't.

----------


## Larn

That brought back some good memories. I lived there for a couple of years back in the 80's. I wonder if the New Lom Tom is still open. Suzy must be a granny by now.

----------


## Collector

Biggest difference is the trees one avenuse has huge trees planted in colonial times and protected by law . Won't see that in Thailand

----------


## Mid

> Is Penang worth visiting ?


yes it's an ancient post but

Penang is one place where Pork / Bacon is available in Malaysia  :Smile: 

that in it's self seals the deal for moi .

----------


## The Big Fella

Just had 4 days there filling my face with lovely Indian food and stocking up on those essentials which are expensive here in Thailand at the Tesco there and the local Indian shops for my herbs and spices. Just so expensive to have a beer there is what lets it down.

----------


## Collector

Whoops sorry I didnlt see how  old this thread was , Hope bump is OK

----------


## The Big Fella

16 minutes isn't that old my friend  :Smile:

----------


## crocman

Last time I was there it was 1966 and England had just won the world cup.There were a lot of happy immigrants on the boat.Must go back one day as I would like to visit the Snake Temple.Has anyone been there?

----------


## DrAndy

> Penang is one place where Pork / Bacon is available in Malaysia


I used to buy it regularly in KL, most supermarkets stocked it

the funny bit used to be at the checkout if it was a Muslim boy

they would put a plastic bag over their hand so they did not have to touch the already plastic wrapped piggy

----------


## Norton

> Won't see that in Thailand


You will. Just have to know where to look. :Wink:

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Is Penang worth visiting ? Or Georgetown ? Never really found an excuse/reason to visit it really, but I could on the way to KL or so..


Yes;

  Just back from a visa run, drove down from Phuket, easy 9 1/2 hour drive .
stayed at the Minigood hotel ( 100 MYR/night) they did my gf's non imm B visa as well ( 220 for the visa and 30 service charge), beats having to go to the embassy an back  an they had it in my hands the next day before noon.

I love walking around the old town and Chlula street, many places are starting to restore the old shop houses an they look good,  took  the bus out to the Kee Lok See temple, well worth the visit.

Went to the E & O hotel an had a look around and there are many new "hip " style bars.restaurants across the street,
Unlike KL  Penang has a very nice feeling  about it and the Indian food is 50% less than whet u pay in Thailand.

Stopped at the duty free on the wya back an its not worth stopping.
Gasoline 10 baht/Lt cheaper!!!

----------


## Hugh Cow

Does anyone else have pictures of Georgetown? Am thinking of visiting this year. Maybe some reasonable hotels to stay at and places to see.

----------


## lom

> Does anyone else have pictures of Georgetown? Am thinking of visiting this year. Maybe some reasonable hotels to stay at and places to see.


The Malaysian subforum of TD where this thread is posted has a couple of Penang threads with photos and recommendation of places to see.

I can recommend Hotel Malaysian, around 150 ringit per night.
Eastern & Oriental hotel for 600 ringit is a must if you're stashed with cash and want to experience colonial era living and service while it still exists.

Google map has street view of whole Georgetown - go walk the parts you are curious about!

----------


## P76

I stayed at the Bayview in Georgetown. 
Great location, walk to a lot of places, pool, breakfast excellent. 
Ride the rickshaws at night, had a great tour.

----------


## P76

I stayed at the Bayview in Georgetown. 
Great location, walk to a lot of places, pool, breakfast excellent. 
Ride the rickshaws at night, had a great tour.
4 nights enough.

----------


## happynz

Penang a few years ago...







Kinda random, but at least in the correct thread.

----------


## cyrille



----------


## happynz

Great stuff!

----------


## hallelujah

> https://teakdoor.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31001&stc=1[/IMG]


Was that shot of the E&O taken from the roof of the Merchants Hotel? Good Indian bar, Olive, that does Indian food just around the corner.

----------


## cyrille

It was taken from my room in a hotel called 'Cititel' about 7 years ago, and the others are from nearby around Lebuh Chulia, which I think is where hnz's pics are from too.

----------


## hallelujah

> It was taken from my room in a hotel called 'Cititel'.


Not a bad guess. Just over the road.

----------


## Phuketrichard

some past shots

https://phuket.zenfolio.com/p867215729

lovely place for a 3 day stop over, lots of Boutique hotels now on and just off of Chula street.

----------


## cyrille

> lots of Boutique hotels now


You mean places that have been around for about thirty years, but now you can pay eight times as much as before and watch your wife take a shit thanks to a bathroom window?

 :Smile: 

Pass.

----------


## Dillinger

Nice pics Richard. 

Depending on how long you are going for I'd consider staying at a couple of hotels, one in Georgetown for the history and heritage and tbe other up Batu Ferringhi for the beaches, sunsets and National Park where you can hike to Monkey Beach or the more enduring trek toTurtle Beach or take a boat there or back or both, which are cheap.

Another good trek is Penang Hill which is a must see, starting from the Botanical gardens. Or get the funicular train up.

If you want a nice hotel up Ferringhi, I highly reccomen the Resa Sayang. Not cheap but great private beach, sunsets and pitch and putt golf course.
A nice restaurant that way is a Thai restaurant called Tree Monkey, where you sit under a canopy and can sometimes hear the monleys chattering away.

Must sees in Penang-

Penang Hill
A rickshaw tour of Georgetown
Love Lane, Georgetown for a night out and Kapitans for Indian food
Fort Cornwallis
The turtle sanctuary on turtle beach
Komtar- dunno if its still the tallest building there.
The horse racing is fun  there, you can place bets too
Nandos :Smile: 
Shopping at Gurney Plaza or the newer Gurney Paragon nearby.

You can hire a Vespa on Chulia Street a few shops drown from Jalan Penang. It only takes an hour to get round the whole island.

Theres also a War Museum, butterfly farm, toy museum, snake farm. All of which i thought quite lame.

Take the wife on a kayak and paddle out to a little island, its named after someone. I forget who now. Takes about an hour.
Its just past the floating mosque anyway at the start of the incline up to Batu Ferringhi.

----------


## cyrille

There's no reason these days to go to the Komtar.

It's fallen badly into disrepair.




> Shopping at Gurney Plaza or the newer Gurney Paragon nearby.


Good street eats at nearby Gurney Drive, too.

----------


## cyrille

Hmm...might be worth yet another visit in my upcoming 3 months off.

 :Smile:

----------


## TizMe

TizShe and I spent a couple of days in Penang last month.

I finally got around to creating this.

----------


## fishlocker

Thanks for the three and a half minutes of what looked like a great time for Tizher and you. It may be awhile before they let me out of the fish bowl to travel again. I'm jealous.

Nice little production with the editing and all. You made some memories there to revisit one day. 

Peace out, the fish. :tumbs:

----------


## Phuketrichard

you forgot the cemetery,   a lovely quiet place,  Love reading the tombstones
also a visit to the E&O hotel

----------

